# Air Brush setup? Recommendations



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Reaching out for a bit more help. In the past my air brush experience was the canned propellent type with cheap paint, but now that I have a dozen or so buildings to put together and paint I want to get a proper setup. I have plenty of acrylic paints and my understanding is you can thin them out and use them just fine with an Air Brush. I'd like to get some recommendations on a full kit including compressor, hose, a brush or two, and I've heard of trays you spray the left over paints into along with cleaner to clean out the air brush, no idea what they are called.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Bone I have been using an airbrush for about 7 months or so, it is fun to use and I learn something every time I paint something. 

Here is a link to a two part video I did on adding paint and decals. Both videos are a little long for some people to watch, but I go into detail on start to finish, on painting and decaling a box car: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itqZo3Jnj4w&feature=share&list=PLAsazFMlDyADhQhinwgY-uUvbL5eI8Sff&index=4

I have been thinking of doing a video on the equipment I use and the setup, to include cleanup afterwards. I should have that started and completed here soon.

Acrylic paints are a lot harder, JMP, to get mixed right. But I recently started thinning them with rubbing alcohol and 50/50 and that seems to work really well for me. Also those paint clean up with water, making the clean up process real easy and quick.

As far as equipment, I purchased all my airbrush equipment from Harbor Freight. The $15 airbrush works great for what I do.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Totally enjoyed the two videos! :appl:

Nice to see someone as fussy as me.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Bone,

You are going to get a plethora of different answers, all are probably right. I have used (and sold as a dealer) quite a few different airbrushes.

I like Iwata airbrushes for modelling. I use one called the HP-CH, which is probably overkill, but here are the plusses. You can get these features in the less expensive eclipse line as well.

-Gravity fed with top mounted permanent cup. Read as simply, clean and easy clean up. No bottles to clean, no side cups to fall out and I actually mix paints right in the cup for weathering (not recommended for colour matching)

-Very thick, slick chromed surface. Iwata is known for this, it makes it so that things don't stick to the plated surfaces and are easier to clean up.

-There is a cleaning station that has a snug seal to the front of the airbrush. I HIGHLY recommend this cleaning station! The fact that its a seal to the front of the brush while cleaning out the brush makes it so my wife does not complain that I am choking out the cats! This is a good thing (cat hair is not, but we all make allowances)

-easy to find parts. Art stores stock a miss match of bits and pieces for Paasche, lots of Iwata parts and really very little else. Hobby shops stock a bit of badger stuff, but I have never really been a big fan of Badger...not that its bad, I just find the guns take 3-4 times longer to clean out than the Iwata stuff.

Compressor...silent ones are nice, but more expensive. I airbrush enough that I won't use anything else. That being said, just about any will do. I like to use a moisture trap and equip it with standard automotive disconnect fittings.

I also like a braided cloth hose, the plastic ones tangle and kink and just look cheap.

Hope that helps!

Craig


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

raleets said:


> Totally enjoyed the two videos! :appl:
> 
> Nice to see someone as fussy as me.


Ty Raleets, if I can ever help with anything, just let me know.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

This is the kit I have. I haven't tried any of the paints that came with it. I have been using acrylic craft paints. I thin them down to about the consistency of milk. Sprays just fine. I clean up with a windscreen washing fluid. I got a gallon cheep. Oh! I thin the paints with it too. It's an awesome kit I feel.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Iwata-HP-CS-Eclipse-Airbrush-System-Kit-Compressor-Createx-Paint-Set-Accessories-/390785505109?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5afca19755


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

By the way, I meant to mention it earlier then got pulled away, very nice video Fashia!

Craig


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

dablaze said:


> By the way, I meant to mention it earlier then got pulled away, very nice video Fashia!
> 
> Craig


Ty DA


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm thinking I may pull a fast one on Hobby Lobby. They have a %40 once a day cyber coupon, I was thinking of doing that to get a piece per day until I have what I need  I know it is cheating, but hey... Gotta make it work when you can


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Bone, let me say this, and please, everyone, keep this in mind, I'm not saying that anything anyone uses and can afford, is wrong or bad, but I have less than $100 invested in everything I use to airbrush with, and that includes two airbrushes. Airbrushes, airline, quick disconnects, and compressor. I purchased all of my equipment from Harbor Freight and have had zero problems with any of it. There are more expensive items out there. In my opinion, buy the best you can afford, but, again, money saved on equipment, is money I can spend on paint and trains.


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

So I did not see an mention of a spray booth. Do any of you use a spray booth and if so, what do you use in terms of brand, size, etc?

Dr Bob


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

Dr Bob said:


> So I did not see an mention of a spray booth. Do any of you use a spray booth and if so, what do you use in terms of brand, size, etc?
> 
> Dr Bob



You could use a large cardboard box cut open on two sides.

k


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Spray booth..... This is what I got. Works excellent! Works great for the craft paints in the air brush. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Portable-Hobby-Airbrush-Paint-Spray-Booth-Kit-Exhaust-Filter-Extractor-Set-Model-/190815239288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6d797c78


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

Danny:
I saw these and was wondering, is the spray booth large enough for most HO scale things other than larger structures? And does the exhaust fan remove paint fumes and particles?

Dr Bob


----------



## BobB (Feb 27, 2014)

I have the same model spray booth that Danny supplied a link to. I love the booth. I use it for acrylics and enamels both. The fan pulls enough air to leave the paint area clean. And since the top and walls are translucent, you can light the area with a goose neck lamp and have plenty of light in the paint area. As far as height, it's tall enough for any HO project I've worked on so far. Pretty sweet spray booth, IMHO.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I used to use an old range hood fan when I painted with the older solvent based paint. Now that I use exclusively water based paint (with the exception of Tamiya primer) I don't use a booth at all, but just a card board covered table.

A booth with a lazy Susan would be a nice thing though. 

Craig


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Dr Bob said:


> Danny:
> I saw these and was wondering, is the spray booth large enough for most HO scale things other than larger structures? And does the exhaust fan remove paint fumes and particles?
> 
> Dr Bob


The opening is 16x15x12.5 so far I have been able to paint everything HO scale. The fan draws enough to catch the over spray. I don't have the exhaust tube hooked up and there has been no fumes or particles escaping through.


----------



## gnm109 (Mar 31, 2014)

I Am Fasha said:


> Bone, let me say this, and please, everyone, keep this in mind, I'm not saying that anything anyone uses and can afford, is wrong or bad, but I have less than $100 invested in everything I use to airbrush with, and that includes two airbrushes. Airbrushes, airline, quick disconnects, and compressor. I purchased all of my equipment from Harbor Freight and have had zero problems with any of it. There are more expensive items out there. In my opinion, buy the best you can afford, but, again, money saved on equipment, is money I can spend on paint and trains.


New guy here. I've been using an airbrush for many years and I agree completely on keeping costs down. I build my own buildings for my G Scale layout. I have not much more than that invested in two Paasche H Model air brushes and a small 3 gallon H.F. compressor. I had the small H.F. airbrush compressor at one time but the motor quit. I also have an H.F. two stage air brush that works very nicely. 

I like to use the small bottles of acrylic paint. I've used water and also Windex and isopropyl alcohol to thin the paint. I would say that the alcohol works rather well. 

I'm currently refurbishing an LGB #4065 Caboose that I got on eBay for $5.00 because it was so wretched. When I get it done I shall post before and after photos. 

So, keep the costs down!


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

Just to add a little something,,,,I have found that the hoses that fit one compressor will not fit another brand compressor. I am sure that somewhere there are fittings to make one adaptable to another, but I have not researched it. I have a PAASCHE kit from Amazon, and am very pleased with it. Also, I have found that the fumes from Acrylic paint will give me headaches, so my next investment will be a paint booth with some kind of filtering system to trap the fumes.
God Bless
Bob


----------



## gnm109 (Mar 31, 2014)

oldsarge218 said:


> Just to add a little something,,,,I have found that the hoses that fit one compressor will not fit another brand compressor. I am sure that somewhere there are fittings to make one adaptable to another, but I have not researched it. I have a PAASCHE kit from Amazon, and am very pleased with it. Also, I have found that the fumes from Acrylic paint will give me headaches, so my next investment will be a paint booth with some kind of filtering system to trap the fumes.
> God Bless
> Bob


That's right. For example, the Paasche hose won't fit on my H.F. airbrush and vice versa. I got around that problem by leaving the hoses on the Paasche and the H.F. unit and installing an air coupling on each hose. It's a simple matter to pop one unit off and install another one. 

Any sort of paint can bother you without ventilation. A small booth could be easily built. I believe that I've seen plans for one on the internet.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

Does anyone use Future acrylic floor finish? Are there any substitutes? Windex with ammonia will remove it, what should be used to thin it for spraying? I need to put a clear finish on my Pemco GG1, which I have sanded to a shiny finish to match my aluminum passenger cars.
Can Future be used before or after decals, or to protect finishes, or to change a flat finish to semi-gloss?
I've done some experimenting with another brand, and there is a difference between sprayed and brushed, brushed came out more shiny. I definitely need a tack rag, though, dust really shows up.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

i use future straight out of the bottle, before, and after decals / weathering, lower pressure ..15psi is shinier than 25psi for me


----------

